# Excellent miniature orchids



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I usually avoid plants from Home Depot &c., but here in the PNW US they just got shipments of great miniature Phalaenopsis types for cheap- $9.95. I Couldn't resist. If you get tham as they're being loaded in they haven't had time to rot the roots, and sometimes you can even get the name label from the grower in one of the pots. This one's Doritaenopsis 'Sogo Gotris'. The whole plant is 6" (15 cm) across. I know from experience these types will like shady warm spots in a viv as long as they aren't constantly wet.

It's in a decontaminatioon/quarantine tank for now, excuse the mess. I just took some pics before I cut the flowers off.




























V


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

That is a really pretty orchid..wish I could find stuff like that at our home depot


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

My local Target store has been selling these recently too.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd wager good money that those plants aren't nearly as miniature as they appear to be. While that particular cross has small parents, it is likely to get at least twice as big and tall on the next blooming.

I've seen some very small phalaenopsis for sale recently, and most have been hybrids that are normally much much bigger. 

I'm not sure how they (probably Taiwanese or Dutch wholesale operations) are doing it. I suspect it is some combination of growth regulators and temperature, but you won't be able to keep them at that size. Remember, these plants are designed for the mass market as pot plants that will be thrown away after blooming. I doubt they even think they are tricking you, they really don't expect you to keep them and grow them on. But I'm pretty sure you will be disappointed if you expect them to stay that small.

Caveat emptor, and all that.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Rob,

I bought some last year, and they have gotten about 50% larger, but they're still smaller than most commonly available Phalaenopsis. As a word of warning, mine are growing outside here in Florida--so the do go through a "drier" period than in a vivarium.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Aw crud. Oh well, if it gets too big it gets potted up and traded away. I've had some others before that did stay pretty small in vivaria; but they were unlabeled and I never knew the parentage. Mine might also stay reduced because I don't fertilize them when growing like that.

Then there are others like the Phal. Mini Mark 'Holm' which in three years has bloomed several times and never gotten bigger. That one's a keeper.


----------



## amphitecna (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi everyone- I just saw this thread. When I lived in Southern Cali I used to get my orchids from an online dealer called Andy's Orchids (Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick). In addition to the standards, they have lots of true species and many miniatures. *******
Just thought I'd share! That is a pretty one you found at home depot! I'll admit to also putting those as well as some Trader Joe specials in our tank. You've gotta take inspiration when you see it!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Andy's is well known here and just so you know, this forum has a policy of no vendor feedback. So while you can say where you got something it's usually not acceptable to give feedback good or bad as you did in the post above. But, this policy is violated on a daily basis so I'm not sure how strict it is.

Welcome to Dendroboard!



amphitecna said:


> Hi everyone- I just saw this thread. When I lived in Southern Cali I used to get my orchids from an online dealer called Andy's Orchids (Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick). In addition to the standards, they have lots of true species and many miniatures. *************
> 
> Just thought I'd share! That is a pretty one you found at home depot! I'll admit to also putting those as well as some Trader Joe specials in our tank. You've gotta take inspiration when you see it!


----------



## amphitecna (Nov 13, 2009)

Oops- my bad!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Harry for letting amphitecna know. I edited your post amphitecna, to take out the vendor endorsement. We try to have the forum members walk the line between providing and sharing good info on resources, and not endorsing them, positively or negatively. There's a whole list of good reasons why we do this but I won't go into it here.

Carry on.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

These I know for a fact do very well in the viv. I have about 3 in there at the time.r


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Most of those "small" Phal type orchids are hybrids of Doritis and Phalaenopsis and are known as Doritaenopsis. These orchids in my experience are poor candidates for terrarium/vivarium culture unless it has been setup that way. Most frog enclosures don't have enough air movement which orchids must have in order to flourish. These smaller types will get tall with age if they do well and would need a sizable enclosure. They are prone to crown rot as well as root rot if their needs are not met.
Andy


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I have ordered from Andy's Orchids a number of times. Pleurothallids (warm growing species) make some of the best terrarium orchids in my opinion, plus most seem to be the right size.

Regardless of what kind of orchids are in the tank (even if there are no orchids), I think the use of a fan is a great idea. 

Mike


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I use 12v computer fans. Almost all the plants will grow in better shape with a little breeze, even the ones that survive in stagnant air. I'm always amazed at how long these fans last even when they get wet sometimes. Fiberglass window screen keeps the animals out of them.

Plus, leaves moving around in a breeze just looks better.

V


----------

